# German: Eure Hintergründe



## Thersites

Hallo

Da es hier schon mehrfach vorgekommen ist, dass ich als "kleiner Mann von der Strasse" unwissentlich einem Professor oder hochgradigen Profi an den Karren gefahren bin, würden mich Eure persönlichen Hintergründe sehr interessieren.

Vielleicht mache ich einmal selbst den Anfang. Ich bin 37, unverheiratet und ehemaliger Lokomotivführer. Meine gesamten Sprachkenntnisse sind das Resultat von neun Schuljahren und einer "guten, christlichen Erziehung" 😉. Ausserdem habe ich mir bei über 15 Reisen in die USA einige Brocken Englisch angeeignet. Derzeit überlege ich mir, an der Fernuni Hagen Philosphie zu studieren.

Wie sieht es mit Euch aus?

Trockene Füsse wünscht
Thomas


----------



## Hutschi

Ich bin 67, verheiratet, leider aber kein Lokführer, außer früher mit der Piko-Bahn. Du hast einen sehr schönen Beruf gehabt, Thomas.

Ich war Elektroniker und betrieblicher Umweltberater, später dann 20 Jahre lang Techischer Redakteur in einer Software-Firma, mit einer Unterbrechung von ca. 2 Jahren.
Englisch habe ich mir angeeignet, so gut ich konnte, weil ich mich für SF interessierte und es in der DDR zu wenig in Deutsch gab. Russisch habe ich leider bis auf Anfangsgründe nicht geschafft.
Meine Hobbys sind Literatur, einschließlich Lyrik, dazu kommen Photographie, Linguistik, Mathe (leider bin ich nicht so sehr gut in Mathe.)

Bei der Sprache interessiert mich vor Allem die natürliche Alltagssprache in ihren Varianten. Da gibt es immer viel zu lernen.
Und mich interessiert Vagheit, Mehrdeutigkeit, Psychologie und vieles mehr.

Viele Grüße von Bernd
und mögen wir es schaffen, dem Klimawandel entgegenzuwirken.


----------



## Sowka

Ich durfte früher manchmal Lokführerin an der Märklin-Bahn meines großen Bruders sein. 🚂 

Vor vielen Jahren habe ich "Übersetzen in der Fachrichtung Technik" (Englisch und Französisch) in Hildesheim studiert und dann eine Tätigkeit an der Schnittstelle zwischen Sprache / Technik / Datenerfassung in einem großen Unternehmen ausgeführt. 12 Jahre lang war ich im Betriebsrat. In all diesen Tätigkeiten habe ich eines vor allem geliebt: Das Lernen. ❤️

Jetzt bin ich 62, in der Freistellungsphase meiner Altersteilzeit und dabei, mich zu orientieren, um mich sinnvoll ins gesellschaftliche Geschehen einzubringen. Eine Idee war, dass ich Deutsch im Einzelunterricht solchen Zugewanderten geben würde, die in einem fortlaufenden Kurs Probleme haben, dem Unterricht zu folgen. Ich hatte einmal gelesen, dass Menschen an der Sprachenhürde scheitern und deshalb nicht in einen Beruf finden. Ich habe Zeit, ich habe Geduld, ich habe viel Erfahrung hier aus dem Forum: Ich könnte vielleicht mit der jeweiligen Person üben, bis sie ein gutes Gefühl für die Sprache hat und dadurch den Anschluss nicht verliert.

Da hat mit natürlich jetzt erst einmal Corona einen Strich durch die Rechnung gemacht.  Aber eines Tages kann ich den Gedanken vielleicht doch weiterverfolgen.

Bleibt alle schön gesund und trockenen Fußes!


----------



## Thersites

Hutschi said:


> Ich bin 67, verheiratet, leider aber kein Lokführer, außer früher mit der Piko-Bahn.





Sowka said:


> Ich durfte früher manchmal Lokführerin an der Märklin-Bahn meines großen Bruders sein.


Ihr wärt überrascht, wieviele meiner ehemaligen Berufskollegen (männlich und weiblich) diesem Hobby nach wie vor frönen.

Ich freue mich über Eure Beiträge!


----------



## Frieder

Ich bin dreiundsechzigeinhalb, bin verheiratet, habe Kinder und Enkel und  bin seit ca. 25 Jahren hauptberuflich Hausmann. Im Leben davor habe ich ein paar Jahre Elektrotechnik studiert und dann das Handwerk des Elektroinstallateurs gelernt und ausgeübt (lohnt nicht). Mein Vater war Lokführer (Märklin HO) und er konnte mich nie dafür begeistern. Deshalb bin ich Rennfahrer geworden (Carrera digital).

Unter den Fremdsprachen hat mich Englisch immer am meisten begeistert. Das lag vielleicht auch an den Lehrern. Jedenfalls habe ich mir auch nach meinem Schulabschluss weiterhin "Lektüre" besorgt und habe mittlerweile eine recht umfangreiche englischsprachige Bibliothek mit alten und neuen Meistern zusammengetragen. Französisch mag ich nicht so sehr, war aber in der Schule recht gut darin. Als absoluten Exoten (für westdeutsche Verhältnisse) habe ich dann in der Schule noch ein Jahr Russisch genossen, von dem nur ein paar Brocken hängen geblieben sind. An der VHS habe ich dann noch Anfangsfertigkeiten in meiner Lieblingssprache Italienisch erworben.

Daneben interessiert mich alles was mit Technik zu tun hat, ich spiele Gitarre (klassisch) und etwas Klavier, hänge ständig am Computer herum und informiere mich auch gerne ausführlich über das politische Tagesgeschehen.

Auf viele weitere schöne Jahre in den Word Reference Foren!

Viele Grüße ausm Pott 

Frieder


----------



## Peterdg

Ich werde es auf Deutsch versuchen. Ich hoffe, dass ich nicht zu viele Fehler mache. 

Ich bin 62 Jahre alt (fast 63). Meine Muttersprache ist Niederländisch. Ich habe als Kind Französisch gelernt (wir lebten in der Nähe von Brüssel). In der Sekundarschule haben wir Englisch gelernt und ich habe etwa 40 Jahre in einer englischsprachigen Umgebung als Systemingenieur gearbeitet. Ich bin nicht mehr beruflich aktiv; Nächstes Jahr werde ich offiziell in den Ruhestand gehen.

In der Sekundarschule hatten wir nur 1 Jahr Deutsch, aber als Kind, haben wir manche deutsche Serien im Fernsehen gesehen und wir machen oft Urlaub in einem deutschsprachigen Land (Schweiz, Österreich und Deutschland). 

Ich habe auch Latein in der Sekundarschule gelernt (das alte System, mit viel Grammatik und viel Wochenstunden).

Mit 30 habe ich angefangen Spanisch zu lernen in einer Abendschule für Erwachsene und habe mich bis heute ständig mit Spanisch beschäftigt.

Ich habe 4 erwachsene Kinder. 2 von ihnen sind professionelle klassische Musiker, eine ist Lehrerin und die letzte ist Personalverantwortlicher für die Gemeinde.

Peter


----------



## Sowka

Zu dem Punkt "ein Professor ..." würde ich gerne noch etwas sagen: Wir alle hier im Forum haben unsere eigenen Erfahrungen mit der Sprache, und auf dieser Basis ist jede Stimme berechtigt, zur Geltung zu kommen. Auch wenn Konrad Duden persönlich hier teilnehmen würde, wäre er doch ein Forero wie Du und ich. 

Meiner Ansicht nach ist es interessant, die unterschiedlichen Blickwinkel auf sich wirken zu lassen. Das erweitert den Horizont. Und ich lerne, an welchen Punkten ich mit vielen im Forum übereinstimme, und an welchen Punkten ich offenbar eine sprachliche Besonderheit entwickelt habe, ob nun bewusst oder unbewusst. Das ist für mich eine wichtige Selbsterkenntnis. Ich kann mich dann bewusst entscheiden, meine Besonderheit an der Stelle weiter zu pflegen oder auf den vielleicht eher üblichen Sprachgebrauch einzuschwenken.

Wichtig ist nur, dass wir einander mit Respekt und Wohlwollen begegnen.


----------



## Thersites

Sowka said:


> Zu dem Punkt "ein Professor ..." würde ich gerne noch etwas sagen: Wir alle hier im Forum haben unsere eigenen Erfahrungen mit der Sprache, und auf dieser Basis ist jede Stimme berechtigt, zur Geltung zu kommen. Auch wenn Konrad Duden persönlich hier teilnehmen würde, wäre er doch ein Forero wie Du und ich.


Das ist toll. Trotzdem möchte man ja irgendwie nicht dem Papst den Rosenkranz erklären. Ich habe neulich nach Elroy gegoogelt und ihn auch gefunden. Da war ich schon ein bisschen _humbled _(das Wort eignet sich einfach zu gut, um es hier nicht zu gebrauchen).


----------



## Frank78

Ich bin 42, ledig, aber seit Jahren liiert und arbeite seit meinem Studium (Politikwissenschaft, Fachübersetzen, Geschichte) freiberuflich als Fremdsprachendozent und Übersetzer. In der Schule hatte ich Englisch, Französisch und Russisch, von letzteren beiden ist nicht viel hängen geblieben. Französisch hatte ich danach nochmal angefangen und es nun schließlich endgültig aufgegeben.  Im Studium kamen dann noch ein paar Brocken Latein hinzu, das meiste ist auch wieder weg.

Hobbys: Sprachen/Sprachgeschichte, Musik (nur noch passiv, früher Stromgitarre).



Frieder said:


> Ich bin dreiundsechzigeinhalb, bin verheiratet, habe Kinder und Enkel und  bin seit ca. 25 Jahren hauptberuflich Hausmann.



Ich habe den falschen Beruf...oder die falsche Frau.


----------



## Frieder

Frank78 said:


> Ich habe den falschen Beruf...oder die falsche Frau.


Da meine Frau fast das Doppelte dessen bekommt (und auch verdient), was ich mit meinem mageren Handwerkerlohn zusammenkriegen würde, war die Entscheidung, wer "zu Hause bleibt" nicht schwer. 

(von wegen "Handwerk hat goldenen Boden" – es kann sich da nur um Katzengold handeln)


----------



## bearded

Einige Auskünfte über meine Person können bereits meinem Profil entnommen werden - und ich denke, dass meine übrige Lebensgeschichte gar nicht so interessant ist...

Aber in diesen Tagen - und in einem deutschsprachigen Forum - ist mir vielmehr danach zumute, meine Trauergefühle für die deutschen Hochwasser-Opfer und auch meine Solidarität gegenüber allen deutschen Freunden zum Ausdruck zu bringen.


----------



## JClaudeK

Wie ein paar andere  gehöre ich auch zu den Baby-Boomern.

Im Gegensatz zu anderen hier habe ich (in Deutschland geboren und aufgewachsen) mich schon in jungen Jahren zu Französisch und Frankreich hingezogen gefühlt. Mehr als zu Englisch, obwohl ich Französisch als 2. Fremdsprache (nach Englisch) gelernt habe. Vielleicht weil ich unter der Obhut der "Forces françaises en Allemagne" (in der ehemaligen französischen Besatzungszone, und nicht bei den "Amis" ) aufgewachsen bin und gar nicht so weit weg von Frankreich gewohnt und studiert  habe?
Dadurch hatte ich schon früh genug Gelegenheiten, mich auf französisch zu unterhalten, während die Gelegenheiten für Diskussionen auf Englisch in meiner Jugend selten waren.
Als Teenager habe ich angefangen, mir jeden Nachmittag in meinem Zimmer französische Radiosendungen anzuhören (statt meine Aufgaben zu machen  ) - meistens mit (auch englischer) Musik: Brassens, Léo Ferré, Aznavour, Barbara, ......, aber auch weniger anspruchsvolle wie Adamo, Becaud usw.
Dabei habe ich unheimlich viel Vokabeln/ Ausdrücke und natürlich  gute Aussprache gelernt, mit 20 war ich dann so gut wie zweisprachig - das behaupteten wenigstens die Franzosen/ Französinnen, mit denen ich mich unterhielt .... .
 Inzwischen bin ich es ganz, bzw. fühle mich sogar auf Französisch  (besonders beim Sprechen!) wohler als auf Deutsch. Ich betätige mich (unter anderem) hier im Forum, um in der deutschen Sprache up-to-date zu bleiben - und natürlich um Deutschlernenden zu helfen. Es heißt schließlich "Schuster, bleib bei deinen Leisten", oder? 

Nach vier Semestern Romanistik- und Anglistikstudium in Freiburg hat es mich vor Jahrzehnten (privat bedingt) nach Paris gezogen, wo ich auf ein Germanistikstudium "umgesattelt" habe (mit Staatsexamen als Abschluss), um dann in Frankreich einer ganzen Menge von französischen Gymnasiasten.innen Deutsch und deutsche Kultur nahezubringen. 
 Als ich damals anfing, gab es noch viele Schüler, die Deutsch wählten, inzwischen sind es leider nur noch wenige: die meisten "wählen" Englisch & Spanisch (die "_Education Nationale_" - sprich das frz. Kultusministerium - hat alle anderen Sprachen aus "Rationalisierungsgründen" mehr oder weniger verdrängt ), was aber leider nicht heißt, dass die Abiturienten diese Sprachen dann auch beherrschen .....

Ich habe natürlich noch familiäre und sonstige Beziehungen zu Deutschen und zu Deutschland, aber ansonsten genieße ich seit Jahrzehnten das "Leben wie Gott in Frankreich"  (Leider ist es nicht immer ganz so idyllisch.)


Mein aufrichtiges Mitgefühl mit allen, die von der Hochwasserkatastrophe betroffen sind!


----------



## Thersites

_Salut_ Jean-Claude !!


----------



## JClaudeK

Thomas(CH) said:


> Jean-Claude


ist natürlich nicht mein richtiger Name, sondern nur mein Nickname.


----------



## διαφορετικός

Zu meinem Hintergrund nur so viel: Ich beschäftige mich nicht beruflich mit Sprachen. Ich habe Elektrotechnik studiert und arbeite in diesem Bereich. Im Studium hat sich übrigens herausgestellt, dass sich auch Professoren mal irren können.


----------



## JClaudeK

διαφορετικός said:


> Im Studium hat sich übrigens herausgestellt, dass sich auch Professoren mal irren können.



Nobody is perfect.


----------



## berndf

Ich bin 62 Jahre alt und selbständiger IT Berater in verschiedenen Gegenden Europas. Z.Z. habe ich zwei Kunden, einen in München und einen in Athen. Pandemiebedingt aber von meinem Arbeitszimmer zuhause im Kanton Genf, was inzwischen schon etwas an ein Fernsehstudio erinnert.

Geboren bin ich in Hamburg, habe meine Kindheit aber verschiedenen Teilen Deutschlands verbracht. Studiert habe ich VWL mit Nebenfach Informatik in Frankfurt, habe aber fast eben soviel Zeit bei den Philosophen verbracht, vornehmlich Erkenntnistheorie, aber auch formale Logik und Sprachtheorie. Schwerpunkt im VWL Studium waren mathematische und statistische Modelle. Vom theoretischen Stallgeruch her würde ich mich Wirtschaftswissenschaftlich am ehesten als Keynsianer und erkenntnistheoretisch als Popperianer bezeichnen.

Nach dem Studium hatte ich ursprünglich vor an der LSE (Poppers Uni und damals war Dahrendorf dort noch Rektor, der mich als Baby kannte, als mein Vater bei ihm Assistent in Hamburg war) zu promovieren und eine akademische Laufbahn einzuschlagen. Aber wenn der Mensch Gott so richtig zum Lachen bringen will, dann schmiedet er Pläne. Als erste Versuche, in London beruflich unter zu kommen um meine Promotion zu finanzieren nicht geklappt hatten und ich ein interessantes Angebot von einer Unternehmensberatung in Hamburg bekommen hatte, habe das erst einmal auf Eis gelegt und habe mich als (damals noch angestellter) IT-Berater versucht. Anschließend kam ich für ein IT Projekt zum CERN. Wie war das noch mit dem lachenden Gott? Nachdem ich Französisch nach der 10. Klasse erleichtert abgewählt hatte, in der Hoffnung nichts mehr mit der Sprache zu tun zu haben, fand ich mich dann plötzlich in Frankreich wieder. Nach dem Ende des Projektes hatte ich keine Lust, nach Deutschland zurück zu gehen (Anfang der 90er; damals war die Stimmung in Deutschland wirklich nicht gut) und suchte mir etwas im Großraum Genf. Wenn man nicht bei der UNO arbeitet und kein Uhrmacher ist, dann ist die offensichtliche Beschäftigung dort Private Banking. So kam ich zur Finanz-IT. Ursprünglich dachte ich mal, in der IT kann man in jeder Branche arbeiten, Nur Banken, Versicherungen und Rüstung wollte ich nicht. Und schon hört man den lieben Gott wieder lachen. Ich war zuerst Entwicklungschef und Partner in einer kleinen Softwarefirma. Unser Hauptkunde war in England und so bin ich dann doch viel nach London gekommen. Irgendwann habe ich mich dann aber mit dem Firmengründer überworfen und habe mich selbständig gemacht. Zugleich bin ich auch von Frankreich in die Schweiz gezogen. Nur 15 Autominuten näher an der Stadt, aber dazwischen liegt halt eine Landesgrenze. Zuerst habe ich vor allem für Kunden dieser Firma gearbeitet. Inzwischen mache ich aber alle möglichen Projekte aber ironischer Weise immer wieder Aufträge von dem stärksten Konkurrenten des Systems, das ich in den 90ern entwickelte und gelte inzwischen als Spezialist für dieses System.

Verheiratet bin ich mit einer Österreicherin aus der Gegend St. Pölten. Ich habe eine Tochter (in Genf geboren und aufgewachsen). Sie lebt aber mittlerweile in London. Und da schließt sich der Kreis.


----------



## berndf

JClaudeK said:


> ist natürlich nicht mein richtiger Name, sondern nur mein Nickname.


Sollen wir Dich dann auf deutsch besser _Johannes Claudius _nennen und der Rest ist dann Schweigen?


----------



## Thersites

berndf said:


> habe aber fast eben soviel Zeit bei den Philosophen verbracht, vornehmlich Erkenntnistheorie [...] nach dem Studium hatte ich ursprünglich vor an der LSE (Poppers Uni und damals war Dahrendorf dort noch Rektor, der mich als Baby kannte, als mein Vater bei ihm Assistent in Hamburg war) zu promovieren und eine akademische Laufbahn einzuschlagen.


Toll!! Hast Du Popper noch gekannt? Ich nenne ihn _Karneades 2.0_. Ich liebe die antike Skepsis, auf meinem Schreibtisch steht schon seit Jahren als einziges philosophisches Buch nur noch der _Sextus _(dieser ist ja auch mein Profilbild). Manchmal lasse ich mich zu ein bisschen periechontologischem Denken hinreissen.


----------



## JClaudeK

berndf said:


> Sollen wir Dich dann auf deutsch besser _Johannes Claudius _nennen und der Rest ist dann Schweigen?


  Wenn Ihr wollt "JC".


----------



## berndf

Thomas(CH) said:


> Toll!! Hast Du Popper noch gekannt? Ich nenne ihn _Karneades 2.0_. Ich liebe die antike Skepsis, auf meinem Schreibtisch steht schon seit Jahren als einziges philosophisches Buch nur noch der _Sextus_. Manchmal lasse ich mich zu ein bisschen Heidegger und Jaspers hinreissen.


Ja, ich habe ihn und auch seine Frau noch gekannt. Mein Vater hatte Anfang der 60er über Popper promoviert, als Popper im deutschsprachigen Raum noch kaum rezipiert wurde. Seit dem waren die Familien bekannt. Er war aber kein sehr einfacher Charakter, worüber wohl sich alle einig sind, die ihn noch kannten.


----------



## Thersites

berndf said:


> Ja, ich habe ihn und auch seine Frau noch gekannt. Mein Vater hatte Anfang der 60er über Popper promoviert, als Popper im deutschsprachigen Raum noch kaum rezipiert wurde. Seit dem waren die Familien bekannt. Er war aber kein sehr einfacher Charakter, worüber wohl sich alle einig sind, die ihn noch kannten.


Mein Neid kennt trotzdem keine Grenzen !! Ich hätte sehr gerne auch mal Karl Jaspers kennengelernt.


----------



## anahiseri

Also gut: ich bin sechzig und jetzt erleichtert, als ich gesehen habe, dass viele von euch nicht viel jünger sind. Verheiratet, keine Kinder. Studium der Mathematik, beruflich habe ich mich aber immer mit den Sprachen befasst. Übersetzerin: freiberuflich vor allem Technisches und Langweiliges -- gemeint sind Geburts-, Heirats- usw Urkunden, als vereidigte Übersetzerin. Außerdem habe ich an der Kommission der EU gearbeitet, nach sechs Jahren aber mein Amt niedergelegt und zurück nach Spanien an die Sekundarschule, an der ich  versucht habe, Teenagern ein bißchen Englisch beizubringen. Manchmal ganz schön nervig, verglichen mit dem Beamtengehalt an der EU halb so viel Geld und doppelt so viel Arbeit, aber insgesamt hat es sich für mich gelohnt. Das Leben In Brüssel war OK, aber die paar Texte die ich täglich übersetzen, diktieren oder eintippen musste, für mich war das nicht viel anregender als an einer Supermarktkasse zu sitzen.
Was die Sprachen angeht, das verdanke ich vor allem meinen Eltern: ich bin in Deutschland geboren als Kind einer Spanierin und eines Argentiniers. Zu Hause wurde Spanisch gesprochen und gelesen, nach einem Jahr Kindergarten hatte ich genug Deutsch gelernt, um mich in der Grundschule zurechtzufinden, am Gymnasium Englisch ab der 5. Klasse und Französisch ab der 9. . . . Das war leider schon zu spät, um mir eine perfekte Aussprache anzueignen. Vielleicht hätte ich mich für Französisch ab der 7. entscheiden sollen, anstatt Latein. . . .  Nun, auf jeden Fall habe ich es mit meinen am deutschen Gymnasium (inklusive zwei Jahre  Deutsche Schule in Spanien) erworbenen Sprachkenntnissen fertiggebracht, die Prüfungen als Englischlehrerin, übersetzerin an der EU und vereidigte Übersetzerin zu bestehen. Das wär's beruflich. 
Und sonst noch was? Die Zusammenfassung klingt auf Spanisch besser: 
Soy matemática de formación, lingüista de profesión y primatóloga por pasión.
Etwas übertrieben vielleicht, aber Tatsache ist, dass ich gerne reise, dass Tiere da einen hohen Stellenwert haben, und unter den Tieren ich mich vor allem für Affen begeistern kann. 
Andererseits:  Reisen und Sprachen passt auch gut zusammen. Ich bin mehrmals in Indonesien gewesen, und habe die Gelegenheit nicht verpasst, etwas "Bahasa" su lernen, das macht Spass. Viel einfacher als die meisten "exotischen" Sprachen! 
Nur noch eine Schlussbemerkung: die meisten meiner Freunde und Bekannten wundern sich sehr, dass ich mit dem Englisch, dass ich an der Schule gelernt habe, ein Staatsexamen habe bestehen können. Tja, das deutsche Schulsystem ist eben anders als das spanische. Ich habe da Glück gehabt. Ich finde es schade, dass die spanischen jungen Leute nicht so weit kommen.


----------



## Thersites

Hallo Ana. Du bist eine sehr interessante Persönlichkeit. Gruss, Thomas


----------



## Bonjules

JClaudeK said:


> ist natürlich nicht mein richtiger Name, sondern nur mein Nickname.


Ist das nicht 'Spitzname' JC?


----------



## JClaudeK

Bonjules said:


> Ist das nicht 'Spitzname' JC?


Ne, für mich ist das nicht dasselbe.


> „Nickname“ hat im deutschen Sprachgebrauch eine andere Bedeutung als „Spitzname“: Ersterer beschränkt sich meist auf das Internet,





> Er dient meist zur Anmeldung auf ein Benutzerkonto und erfordert eine Registrierung.


----------



## Bonjules

bearded said:


> Einige Auskünfte über meine Person können bereits meinem Profil entnommen werden - und ich denke, dass meine übrige Lebensgeschichte gar nicht so interessant ist...


Einige können auch meinen posts auf WR entnommen werden....

Hier bin ich einig mit dem was Euch sagt der Mann mit dem Barte:
Wer will schon wissen wie es denn kam daß so ein Schwabe
Hin ward geworfen von dem nicht zu kennenden Schicksal
Auf diese meerumbrandete Insel in der fernen Karibik?

Mango wächst da und die herrliche pana
Reichlich fällt von dem Baum der milde aguacate.
Selten der Morgen nicht strahlt in jauchzend grünender Helle
Versöhnend die Seele dem Leid und dem Irrsinn der Menschen.

Darum braucht es nicht Kirke oder die gute Kalypso
Dass er langsam vergesse den Duft der heimischen Wälder.
Genug er sie kannte daß er ihrer entbehrend
Die Fahrt dieses Lebens wird in der Ferne beschließen.


----------



## Thersites

Bonjules said:


> Die Fahrt dieses Lebens wird in der Ferne beschließen.


Hoffentlich noch lange nicht !


----------



## Alemanita

Thomas(CH) said:


> Da es hier schon mehrfach vorgekommen ist, dass ich als "kleiner Mann von der Strasse" unwissentlich einem Professor oder hochgradigen Profi an den Karren gefahren bin, würden mich Eure persönlichen Hintergründe sehr interessieren.



Bis sich dieser Professor hier nicht outet, gehe ich davon aus, dass es keinen solchen in unserem Forum gibt. "Profis" sind wir ja alle, das ist kein geschützter Titel oder akademischer Grad oder IHK-Ausbildungsberuf.
Genauso wie Anahiseri hatte ich das Glück, zweisprachig aufzuwachsen, inklusive Beschulung in Spanisch und Deutsch, und dazu noch das Privileg, in der Jugend ein paar Jahre in Italien leben zu dürfen. Englisch und Französisch fielen mir auch nicht schwer. (Daraus ergibt sich, dass ich, neugierig wie ich bin, mit der Hilfe von Wörterbüchern auch gerne Portugiesisch und Niederländisch lese.) Dafür kann ich kein Ballett tanzen und Rechnen kann ich bis zur regla de tres (Dreisatz - musste ich nachschlagen). Jeder hat sein Talent halt woanders. Vom Alter her hätte ich mit Hutschi im Sandkasten spielen können, wenn das geographisch möglich gewesen wäre. Meine beruflichen und sonstigen Tätigkeiten leiten sich aus den Sprachen ab: Übersetzen, Dolmetschen, Unterrichten, Reisen, Stadtführungen, Literatur.
Es gibt ein Leben außerhalb dieser Foren, nur leben muss es jeder selbst!


----------



## Bonjules

διαφορετικός said:


> ................. Im Studium hat sich übrigens herausgestellt, dass sich auch Professoren mal irren können.


Ja mit den Profs, das ist eben so eine Sache...Klar es gibt herausragende aber eben auch viele
Fachidioten.
Ich kannte einen, heavy duty Prof, Staatsrechtler, Philosoph.... Man konnte ihn nicht der Dummheit
anklagen, er promovierte über Material wo der Normalmensch 3 Tage braucht um 3 Zeilen zu kapieren, wenn
überhaupt. Ging es aber an Dinge außerhalb seines Fachbereichs zeigte er eine Naivität, ja Beschränktheit die
eher bestürzend war!
Man kann also sagen: Nicht nur das Alter, auch die Intelligenz schützt vor ....nicht!


----------



## διαφορετικός

Ich wollte nicht sagen, dass meine Professoren Nieten oder Fachidioten gewesen seien. Den einen oder anderen fand ich zwar schon langweilig, aber ich kann nicht mit Sicherheit sagen, ob es jeweils mit seiner Person zusammenhing oder es nur sein Fach war, das mich unterdurchschnittlich interessierte.



Bonjules said:


> Ging es aber an Dinge außerhalb seines Fachbereichs zeigte er eine Naivität, ja Beschränktheit die
> eher bestürzend war!


Das klingt eigentlich amüsant - aber vielleicht kann ich mir nur die Konsequenzen dieser Beschränktheit nicht richtig vorstellen.


----------



## Sowka

Na ja, zerstreute Menschen, die sich mit dem praktischen alltäglichen Leben zuweilen etwas schwertun, gibt es nach meiner Beobachtung in allen Bevölkerungsgruppen. Superschön beschrieben in diesem erbaulichen Buch, in dem ich auch manches von mir erkannt habe. 



anahiseri said:


> Andererseits: Reisen und Sprachen passt auch gut zusammen. Ich bin mehrmals in Indonesien gewesen, und habe die Gelegenheit nicht verpasst, etwas "Bahasa" su lernen, das macht Spass. Viel einfacher als die meisten "exotischen" Sprachen!


Hier interessieren mich zwei Dinge:

1) Hast Du auch Orang Utan live dort gesehen? Oder nur Orang Orang? 

2) Warum setzt Du denn "Bahasa" in Anführungszeichen? Es ist, soweit ich weiß, die Eigenbezeichnung der Sprache: Bahasa Indonesia.

Was ich an meinem begonnenen Ruhestand sehr schätze: Ich kann der Sprachenfreak sein, der ich bin.  Bisher hat mich sehr der Gedanke gelenkt: "Ist es nützlich für den Betrieb, in dem ich arbeite?", und dies hat die Auswahl meiner Aktivitäten eingeschränkt. Jetzt kann ich eine Sprache anfangen, wieder abbrechen, mich einer neuen Sprache oder einem anderen Thema widmen, ganz wie es mir gefällt. Echt cool.


----------



## Bonjules

Sowka said:


> Na ja, zerstreute Menschen, die sich mit dem praktischen alltäglichen Leben zuweilen etwas schwertun,.....


Falls sich das auf den Prof bezieht, dachte ich nicht so sehr an den ´zerstreuten´ Typen, Sowka.
Mehr ans ´Fokussieren´.
Selbst die akademische Formierung ist doch mittlerweile so spezialisiert daß sie schon ´natürlicherweise´
zum Fachidiotentum tendiert. Aber wichtiger ist vielleicht daß Professoren  auch nur Menschen sind!
Und die haben eben die Tendenz sich auf das zu konzentrieren was ihnen (und meist in ihrem Feld) wichtig oder
interessant erscheint; alles andere wird eher wie ein Stiefkind behandelt. Das ist in gewisser Weise auch ein _Überlebensmechanismus_ - man kann ja nicht immer an alles mit Sorgfalt denken!
So ähnlich wie - um hier den Franz Josef Strauß (Gott hab´ihn selig) zu paraphrasieren: Man kann doch nicht
den ganzen Tag mit dem Gewissen unter dem Arm herumlaufen!
(und vielleicht sehen wir - was wohl nicht fair ist - die Professoren immer noch ein wenig als die Hüter unserer
intellektuellen und moralischen Integrität an, wo wir es doch eigentlich besser wissen sollten...)


----------



## anahiseri

Sowka said:


> ) Hast Du auch Orang Utan live dort gesehen? Oder nur Orang Orang?
> 
> 2) Warum setzt Du denn "Bahasa" in Anführungszeichen? Es ist, soweit ich weiß, die Eigenbezeichnung der Sprache: Bahasa Indonesia.


Ich antworte gerne: 1) Selbstverständlich auch Orang Hutan. Unter anderem in Tanjung Puting, Central Kalimantan, Borneo. Ich bin sogar Princess begegnet.
2) _Bahasa_ bedeutet _Sprache_. Englisch ist _bahasa  Ingris (oder so ähnlich). Indonesisch _ist _bahasa Indonesia. _Stattdessen einfach nur bahasa zu sagen ist so etwas wie ein inside joke unter fremdsprachigen Touristen.


----------



## Sowka

Vielen Dank für Deine Erläuterungen!  Ich habe gerade über Princess gelesen und bin ganz bezaubert. 🤩



anahiseri said:


> Stattdessen einfach nur bahasa zu sagen ist so etwas wie ein inside joke unter fremdsprachigen Touristen.


Das ist interessant; danke!


----------

